# The Shape of Water (2017)



## TetraVaal (Jul 19, 2017)

Tetra here again, to save you all from the terrible movies you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2017)

Stop shit posting Tetra


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jul 19, 2017)

Guillermo del Toro ? Sign me in. Besides, James Jean did this marvelous artwork.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2017)

I have a feeling this is going to become a new trend. James Jean is an amazing artist, so I don't mind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2017)

Hmm, looks like an origin story to Hell Boy's Abe Sapien.    Could be wrong though.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2017)

that's what I'm wondering too, the similarities with Abe Sapiens are uncanny, hopefully we get some light shed on that

as for the film itself, it has Michael Shannon in it so I gotta tune in


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2017)

So they are all riding the Split's bandwagon style of doing movie tie-ins and sequels 

I also think this shit is a prequel to the new Hellboy movie, more importantly; Abe's intro movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2017)

Morons.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 21, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Morons.


lmao don't be so grumpy man

read some Hellboy if you haven't


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2017)

This has nothing to do with 'Hellboy.' 

It literally cannot, considering Fox doesn't have the film rights to Hellboy.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 21, 2017)

hence the perplexing similarities with the iconic Hellboy character


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2017)

He's somewhat blue and is amphibious... that doesn't mean he's Abe.

Might as well say this is the prequel of a prequel to the Creature of the Black Lagoon while you're at it.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 21, 2017)

there's more to it than that, you would have known if you read Hellboy

they share key character traits like being telepaths, their appreciation for books, classical music -- and eggs

and perhaps more telling, the actor who plays Abe Sapiens in Hellboy is the same dude portraying the fishman creature in this film, so obviously these aren't the type of similarities that can be ignored

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2017)

Doug Jones plays a character like this in virtually every one of GDT's films.

Again, similarities =/= to a Abe Sapien film. It's literally, *not legally* possible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2017)

Well if this is del Toro's nod to the old Hellboy films by giving some similarities then I'll take it.  I enjoyed some of the man's films so hopefully I'll be entertain by this one as well.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Doug Jones plays a character like this in virtually every one of GDT's films.
> 
> Again, similarities =/= to a Abe Sapien film. It's literally, *not legally* possible.


you're a mule, actually use that gray matter of yours a second

the fact that this character is a carbon copy of abe sapiens -- and that Del Toro doesn't legally have the rights to a Hellboy flick -- is what makes these similarities intriguing, so an observation is all it is -- also, Doug Jones doesn't play a fishman-like creature in every Guillermo flick lmao

anyways, what I'm actually interested in is hearing Del Toro's thoughts on the matter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2017)

Ill just go and watch another MCU film, OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2017)

I feel like Tetra actually believes the bullshit he's spewing


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2017)

Water doesn't have a shape.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2017)

Del Toro proyecting himself again I see, oh well I would be lying if I said I am not curious about this movie. Is Ron Pearlman in it?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2018)

I finally saw this...was definitely better than the shitty preview let on.  Some lady in my theater kept laughing throughout the movie though because she found it ridiculous.  

Certain parts were kind of funny though, like the egg timer falling session, the necrosis of the fingers being pointed out by the wife while Michael Shannon was fucking Her, and the entire idea of Eliza fucking the water thing to begin with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2018)

I havent seen it yet but I will As soon as it comes out here.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2018)

Not being released till Feb here. I have high hopes.


----------



## Kaveh (Jan 5, 2018)

This is easily Del Toro's best since Pan's imo. I wasn't a huge fan of Pacific Rim and Crimson Peak, while I enjoyed it, left a lot to be desired.
The relationship here is established in a way that you're willing to buy into it, regardless of how silly it is. The entire cast really gave it their all.


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

This film was amazing. Although I wish that the movie was clearer on its commentary of racism, was that aspect put there to comment as to hold a mirror to the amphibious creature. That we look at these people as monsters but in the end they are all living creatures and deserve love and equality. If not, then it kind of pointless addition other than it being of the time.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 9, 2018)

Good but silly movie. Good performances and heartfelt, but I just couldn't get past the whole conceit of the thing. Michael shannon cannot do wrong and all of the portrayals were earnest, but they were caricatures and it felt like del toro's meditations on an era of america he doesn't understand in an interesting way. The old black and white numbers, the precious deaf woman who gazes longingly at sparkling red Dorothy shoes, the _sho nuff honey_ black friend, the straight god fearing authoritarian goon who wants to destroy things he doesn't understand, the gay neighbor who's never been able to accept himself, the shredded six pack creature from the black lagoon who predictably becomes the representation of everything misunderstood and marginalized. It's not completely toothless (some frank nudity and masturbating, and del toro's trademark bouts of sudden and extreme violence). But if you got rid of the sex and occasional violence, the movie is almost a spielberg sort of family flick.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> the precious deaf woman


Mute*


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Mute*



Bitch had a whole song and dance number. That ain't mute.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Bitch had a whole song and dance number. That ain't mute.


I think some mutes can potentially sing, the same way a person who stutters doesn't when they sing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2018)

this movie was a masterpice


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2018)

Thought it was average. Felt like I was watching a Jean Pierre Jeunet movie for most of it. Production was top notch and acting was pretty good too but the main aspect didn't work for me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 15, 2018)

The fish guy didn't seem to have human level intelligence. He never expressed any deeper or complex thoughts.

Honestly, it felt like Elisa was dating a chimpanzee.



reiatsuflow said:


> Bitch had a whole song and dance number. That ain't mute.



I believe that happened inside her head.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2018)

Chimapnzee with an automatic door penis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 25, 2018)

Saw it last night, cool and interesting movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2018)

Luiz said:


> The fish guy didn't seem to have human level intelligence. He never expressed any deeper or complex thoughts.
> 
> Honestly, it felt like Elisa was dating a chimpanzee.
> 
> ...


The woman was projecting her fantasy on the amphibian guy, wasnt that animal abuse or something? To think of all the crap they throw to the furrie people and yet they bring this out. Absolutely shameful.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 28, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> The woman was projecting her fantasy on the amphibian guy, wasnt that animal abuse or something? To think of all the crap they throw to the furrie people and yet they bring this out. Absolutely shameful.



It gives me hope.

Maybe they will make a movie about love between a guy and a fox girl next!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2018)

Luiz said:


> It gives me hope.
> 
> Maybe they will make a movie about love between a guy and a fox girl next!


We need to star brazilian girls, those ones always reach the heart.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2018)

Movie of the year? 

Hollywood is full of fish fuckers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm inclined to go watch it this weekend, but the fact that it won the Oscar for 'best movie' makes me uncertain. Oscar movies are rarely really that entertaining for me these days.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2018)

It was a good movie, but not "best picture of the year" imo. Oscar movie winners nowadays are just as much about political agenda or sending a message as they are about movie quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Mar 9, 2018)

Is this the movie we're the chick fucks a fish?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> Is this the movie we're the chick fucks a fish?


Yes.  The movie became fantasy when the characters were only surprised about this for a second or two and then it's never brought up again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Runner (Mar 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Yes.  The movie became fantasy when the characters were only surprised about this for a second or two and then it's never brought up again.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2018)

> I wouldn’t be sexually attracted to male dolphins. As an adult, I’m heterosexual, although I cross species lines. As a teenager, as I wrote about in my memoir, there was a time in my life where I was jerking off to the family dog, a male poodle. But it wasn’t because I was gay. It was because his excitement got me very excited, and I found it pleasurable for both of us. If the female poodle had been as responsive as he was, I probably would have been boinking her.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2018)

Sounds about white.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


>


More like raped a dolphin.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 12, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> More like raped a dolphin.



Made tender love to a dolphin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2018)

So we can eat fish but not rape them?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2018)

Never got to see the fishman's dick in this movie.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> So we can eat fish but not rape them?


Strike two for you mister.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> So we can eat fish but not rape them?



Dolphin ain't fish.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## The Runner (Mar 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> So we can eat fish but not rape them?


Eating is for surviving

Raping a fish is just degeneracy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gabe (Mar 20, 2018)

Weirdest sex scene in any movie I have seen.


----------

